# Yay for UPDATES!



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi ya all. 

Been about a month since the last update. With how insane my marriage was and the mental medical issues of the last 6 months i feel VERY different since it all started getting better fiscally. 

MY husband is more similar to the man I married. After nearly 2 months of him being rational and not insane I feel this is him (walking the walk). 

We have not had fights since the entire issue was happening with his mental health and I think it is because the root of our problems were mental. And now they are addressed all things are falling into place. 

Our medical bills are nearly caught up. We have been making record time in the catch up. He is working SO hard with over time to accomplish it. 

I on the other hand have made some serious strides in my own emotional health.... I am FINALLY on proper ADHD meds and I have lost weight. I dont know how much, i refuse to step on a scale but it is noticeable. So im guessing 15-20 lost...just an estimate. 

I have also managed to nearly complete a semi short fiction fantasy (clean romance) novel that I am self publishing on kindle around Dec 14 As my publish date. (the date is to keep me on track). The story is written, it is justing being edited and tweaked now. 

So nearly 20 years of me writing for myself, then receiving significant fame in a certain fan-dom and having over 100,000 readers, and more than 10,000 subscribers for my (fan fic work) I decided to devote the last month to my own originals that I never work on because I felt publishing was a long shot. 

Im going for it.  

Personal growth is amazing since the anchor of the bad marriage is off my back. 

I love my WH, and understand WHY, HOW, and WHO he is. I accept him. I never accepted the infidelity. But what i do know now, I understand why. 

I love where life is going. I love what I am doing. I love our home.... 

LIFE IS GOOD.


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

I don't know your story but it sounds like life is looking better for you and your husband. Congrats!


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

PigglyWiggly said:


> I don't know your story but it sounds like life is looking better for you and your husband. Congrats!



It's a dysfunctional saga. Thank you.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Wow! So great to read another one of your good updates, threelittlestars!


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

I tried to PM you but it said that your PM box is full, so I hope it is OK if I ask you here and then you can PM the answer to me if you want to.

I have an 18 year old daughter who writes. She has many different stories going...fantasy, sci-fi, type. Can you give advice on how to get a book ready / finished find an editor and then self publish?

Thanks,

Araucaria


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

Glad to hear the positive updates!!


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Awesome update, wish you all the best!


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Wait a minute. . . You're not only an artist, you're a writer too? My goodness you're all that and a bag o' chips lady! Congratulations!

In all seriousness though, this is a great update. You AND your husband are rockstars. Your debt is waaaaay down, he is working so hard, and you are in it for the long haul.

I'm so happy for you both. Thanks for the super happy update.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

lucy999 said:


> Wait a minute. . . You're not only an artist, you're a writer too? My goodness you're all that and a bag o' chips lady! Congratulations!
> 
> In all seriousness though, this is a great update. You AND your husband are rockstars. Your debt is waaaaay down, he is working so hard, and you are in it for the long haul.
> 
> I'm so happy for you both. Thanks for the super happy update.


I have been a writer MUCH longer than I have been an artist. I became and artist by accident when my artistic friend (literally) forced me to (art) with her. It was fate, and i occasionally do hands on art for (myself) normally. Only sold something recently for the first time. 

Hard to call myself an artist if you just please myself. :grin2: I do, i'm not crazy about the artist label. It carries a lot of negative assumptions. 

And only now am i really comfortable calling myself a (writer).... I have never been paid to do it. (yet) It is the goal though. :nerd:

And dont assume my posts are a reflection of my actual writing ability. I save my mental energy for my characters and plot line. Personal blogs, and posts and even texts im super LAZY.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

That's really cool. I have some of the most amazing dreams; my DD28 got tired of me telling her all about them, so she got me a dream book, to write them out. I wrote down a really cool one this morning, and decided I'm gonna go for it, too!


----------

